# The Quality of SAGER Laptops?



## drBlahMan

Overall, how is the quality of Sager laptops*?* How do they compare to ASUS*?* I had recently returned a MSI GE70 that had apparently ended up being crap (_to me_). Now, I'm considering buying a SAGER laptop


----------



## frogger4

Most (all?) of the Sager laptops are made from chassis manufactured by Clevo. In general the build quality is reasonable; I would say it is comparable with Asus or MSI. Your material choices are plastic or plastic, but they hold up pretty well. You'll get the best performance for your dollar, and the laptop itself qualifies as "good enough."


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogger4*
> 
> Most (all?) of the Sager laptops are made from chassis manufactured by Clevo. In general the build quality is reasonable; I would say it is comparable with Asus or MSI. Your material choices are plastic or plastic, but they hold up pretty well. You'll get the best performance for your dollar, and the laptop itself qualifies as "good enough."


^ this


----------



## Eiennohi

I just got a a sager np8265, my first sager laptop. And I feel mixed about it.

The chassis: It feels quite plain from holding on it, but it feels unique knowing that you own a sager. the plastic chassis looks totally cheap looking at it from the sides. The nice part about it, is the rubberized finishes. they feel smooth and the palm rest is quite comfortable. The keyboard is very tactile and clicky and feels overall very nice. much better than expected, much better than it looks. the sager chassis is sturdy but If I could i would go with alienware chassis but oh well. trackpad feels smooth which is rubberized as well on my model.

the monitor is sub par just ok.

at first my idk why but my temps were really really hot at first, but now they just plateau at warm temps. but even the power outlet can get super hot. but this reall depends on what surface u play on.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> I just got a a sager np8265, my first sager laptop. And I feel mixed about it.
> 
> The chassis: It feels quite plain from holding on it, but it feels unique knowing that you own a sager. the plastic chassis looks totally cheap looking at it from the sides. The nice part about it, is the rubberized finishes.


This is what concerns me







...The MSI GE70 I had returned was a plastic chassis. It had look very nice but after owning it a few days, it just felt too cheap to me. I'll be carrying this laptop on a daily basis. I will primarily use for work but will game sometimes during lunch







I'm still searching for reviews that will provide me thorough info about the laptop overall. I'm a little cautious on buying because of this plastic/rubbery chassis. It would be nice to know if it feels more durable than the MSI GE70. I'm also thinking about the MSI GT70 & the ASUS G75 because of their aluminum chassis. SAGER had caught my attention because of the "bang for the buck" cost but the overall exterior build has me concerned


----------



## bombastinator

There's nothing wrong with Sager build quality per se. Also aluminum isn't necessarily that much more durable than plastic, because it dents. You seem most concerned about how it feels in the hand though. That is totally subjective and I doubt anyone can effectively give you advice on it.

The two brands most known for duraility are apple and Lenovo. Apple makes great laptops, but seems loathe to put a decent GPU in them which makes them at best marginal for gaming. The problem with rubber coverings is they wear. They're not nearly as pretty after a while. This doesn't affect actual durability though.

If a single 750m is enough for you consider a Macbook pro. The build quality is excellent, and the abliity to run both MacOS and windows can be terribly handy. Their build quality is top notch, and unlike basically all other laptops they actually have resale value. If they do break it is fantastically expensive to fix though because they are only repairable at the factory.

The lenovo y510p may be an option. It's got dual 750m SLI. It's not a 780 or anything but bang for the buck wise it's not bad. The dual system is kind of nice because it doesn't run the second chip unless it needs it, which saves some battery. And of course the 750$ price doesn't hurt.

If you got to go for the 780, the only one I would really touch is the sager. This is purely because the 780 is just so wildly overpriced.


----------



## Imglidinhere

I like how no one mentions the 8970M. It's about 10% slower than the 780M, and costs $250 less. Much more doable.


----------



## bombastinator

It's a great chip, but it usually comes with a mobile a10 processor, which is bluntly, awful. you see all kinds of cheap 7890s with a10s but the problem is the processor bottlenecks the system quite badly so they make poor gaming machines. If you can find an i5 or i7 with a 7890 go for it. I haven't seen one though.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> I like how no one mentions the 8970M. It's about 10% slower than the 780M, and costs $250 less. Much more doable.


Funny you had mentioned the 8970m...I'm curious about it but concerned about AMD driver support. Although I have mainly used Nvidia gpu's for my desktop rigs, I don't mind going AMD with this laptop as long as AMD driver support has improved.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> It's a great chip, but it usually comes with a mobile a10 processor, which is bluntly, awful. you see all kinds of cheap 7890s with a10s but the problem is the processor bottlenecks the system quite badly so they make poor gaming machines. If you can find an i5 or i7 with a 7890 go for it. I haven't seen one though.


From the research I have done, SAGER appears to be the only laptop that offers the 8970m with the Haswell cpu, unless I've overlooked. Originally, I was aiming 765m but SAGER caught my attention with their AWESOME prices for laptops equipped with the 770m & 780m. Going with a 8970m will cost $100 more than the 770m & $250 less than the 780m.


----------



## bombastinator

hhhmmmm.... how much is this Sager with a 8970m and haswell and do you have a link? I just might buy me one.


----------



## zemco999

http://www.sagernotebook.com/index.php?page=category_browse&selected_cat=special&mid=NP9390

http://www.sagernotebook.com/index.php?page=category_browse&selected_cat=special&mid=NP8275

http://www.sagernotebook.com/index.php?page=category_browse&selected_cat=special&mid=NP9380

http://www.sagernotebook.com/index.php?page=category_browse&selected_cat=special&mid=NP8255

you mean these?


----------



## bombastinator

yep. O.O crossfire 8970... Sadly I can;t throw that kind of cash at a computer atm.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Yeah... the 9390-S from XoticPC.com is really something else... it's the one lappy I REALLY want above all others at the moment...

No joke, stock configuration with just a 240GB mSATA SSD added on and BOOM! Instant murderbox.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Yeah... the 9390-S from XoticPC.com is really something else... it's the one lappy I REALLY want above all others at the moment...
> 
> No joke, stock configuration with just a 240GB mSATA SSD added on and BOOM! Instant murderbox.


That thing is damn expensive.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> That thing is damn expensive.


So customize your options and make it cheaper. You can get a 8970m Crossfire with the SAGER *NP9380* for about *$1960*...That's a real nice price for what you get







Upgrade to ssd's later.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> So customize your options and make it cheaper. You can get a 8970m Crossfire with the SAGER *NP9380* for about *$1960*...That's a real nice price for what you get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrade to ssd's later.


I'm not looking for a laptop (yet... maybe for college next year!) I have my desktop


----------



## Sylon

Just gonna say I have a G73 from about...2 years ago now? The thing feels premium, not like 10 grand premium but its certainly better than some plastic ones I've used. The cooling is amazing, under full load playing the latest games I can actually hear myself talking. The fans are never supersonic and doesn't bother my ears at all.

The design of the chassis is what caught my attention. Then it was the cooling, which is still awesome after 2 years of my abuse lugging it around everywhere. When it comes time for me to purchase a replacement for whatever reason, I'll be going straight for another G7x series.

I love it that much. I've looked into Sager and the other stuff. Cooling on them still bugs me, they're much more traditional and my experience with powerful laptops is that they tend to get very hot at certain spots unless the cooling is amazing. My old Asus N80vn had a vent on the right hand corner, every time my hand went near the keys around there like backspace I can feel the heat...that is something I've never experienced on my G73, even in hot summer days with no AC in the room.

Plus which guy doesn't want a laptop in the shape of a stealth fighter?!?


----------



## Rebellion88

I have owned atleast a dozen laptops in my time and have to say Asus are my favourite brand for quality, Sony are pretty decent too. However Acer do the job but not built fantastically well, perhaps just the models I have owned. Clevo/Sager seem fairly average but very customisable, the only brand that seem to have some good products that I haven't owned is MSI?


----------



## Eiennohi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Funny you had mentioned the 8970m...I'm curious about it but concerned about AMD driver support. Although I have mainly used Nvidia gpu's for my desktop rigs, I don't mind going AMD with this laptop as long as AMD driver support has improved.
> From the research I have done, SAGER appears to be the only laptop that offers the 8970m with the Haswell cpu, unless I've overlooked. Originally, I was aiming 765m but SAGER caught my attention with their AWESOME prices for laptops equipped with the 770m & 780m. Going with a 8970m will cost $100 more than the 770m & $250 less than the 780m.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> hhhmmmm.... how much is this Sager with a 8970m and haswell and do you have a link? I just might buy me one.


I actually have a sager np8265 with radeon 8970m and an i7-4700mq. My first impressions is that the drivers were such a hassle to find and install. I currently use 13.11 beta drivers which are pretty stable. Personally I wouldve have gotten a gtx 780m but I my decision for amd was a jump of faith. Another thing is msi burner doesnt detect my drivers and skyrim doesnt detect the 8970m gpu.

I bought mine for $1369 and thats just upgrading the gpu. My main issue is that the monitor is quite ****. maybe its just my standards. If you have any further questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Thiefofspades

I had 2 of my friends buy sager laptops, one of them had a usb daughterboard randomly stop working. He sent it in and their support asked him if he put the usb device in the wrong way. Only when i made a video and sent them it showing how it was not working did they "fix" it. About a week later it stops working again. He sends it in again and they say the daughter board was no plugged in all the way. 2 weeks ago it stops working again and just 2 days ago the laptop will no longer post, the dvd drive spins like one time, the lcd doesn't light up, hdd doesn't move nothing. Their support is really poor and it seems you talk directly to the techs, which not trying to be rude, don't seem to speak english very well.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> I bought mine for $1369 and thats just upgrading the gpu. My main issue is that the monitor is quite ****. maybe its just my standards. If you have any further questions feel free to ask.


Which display did you select*?* And regarding the gpu, I've already decided to stick with what I've always been happy & comfortable with...Nvidia


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> I actually have a sager np8265 with radeon 8970m and an i7-4700mq. My first impressions is that the drivers were such a hassle to find and install. I currently use 13.11 beta drivers which are pretty stable. Personally I wouldve have gotten a gtx 780m but I my decision for amd was a jump of faith. Another thing is msi burner doesnt detect my drivers and skyrim doesnt detect the 8970m gpu.
> 
> I bought mine for $1369 and thats just upgrading the gpu. My main issue is that the monitor is quite ****. maybe its just my standards. If you have any further questions feel free to ask.


I must admit that the 13.11 drivers are a bit stingy... other than that, everything seems good.

If you wanna stick to Nvidia, then why not go for SLI GTX 765Ms in the NP9380? that's a killer machine for any budget user.







The single 770M is pretty potent though...


----------



## eXecuution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thiefofspades*
> 
> I had 2 of my friends buy sager laptops, one of them had a usb daughterboard randomly stop working. He sent it in and their support asked him if he put the usb device in the wrong way. Only when i made a video and sent them it showing how it was not working did they "fix" it. About a week later it stops working again. He sends it in again and they say the daughter board was no plugged in all the way. 2 weeks ago it stops working again and just 2 days ago the laptop will no longer post, the dvd drive spins like one time, the lcd doesn't light up, hdd doesn't move nothing. Their support is really poor and it seems you talk directly to the techs, which not trying to be rude, don't seem to speak english very well.


Did you buy from sager itself or a reseller? The resellers seem to have amazing customer service but sager itself is awful.


----------



## Thiefofspades

I believe it was directly from sager.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> If you wanna stick to Nvidia, then why not go for SLI GTX 765Ms in the NP9380? that's a killer machine for any budget user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The single 770M is pretty potent though...


*Exactly what I'm considering at this point*







...Nice setup for gaming & Autocad LT */* Revit LT









*$250* more for the GTX 780M...Hhmmm!?







...That's very tempting for the price also. I'm starting to feel more comfortable going with SAGER


----------



## Imglidinhere

From what I hear on NBR, the dual 765M option is just as fast as the 780M.

But if you do buy a Sager, then go through XoticPC. I wouldn't buy it directly from the company...


----------



## zalittle

I own the Sager 9150 and this laptop is a beast with the specs I got. When this one runs out of its life expectancy, I will be buying another one.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalittle*
> 
> I own the Sager 9150 and this laptop is a beast with the specs I got. When this one runs out of its life expectancy, I will be buying another one.


the OP seems mor concerned with case quality, drop resistance and keyboard feel than he does about the performance.


----------



## zalittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> the OP seems mor concerned with case quality, drop resistance and keyboard feel than he does about the performance.


If he wants case quality and is not so much concerned about performance and he has money to burn then he will probably get a Mac; but don't quote me. LOL!


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> the OP seems mor concerned with case quality, drop resistance and keyboard feel than he does about the performance.










...When did I say I care less about performance*?*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalittle*
> 
> If he wants case quality and is not so much concerned about performance and he has money to burn then he will probably get a Mac; but don't quote me. LOL!


*Macs**!?*







...







...In regards to cost, *$2,400* is the max I will spend for a laptop.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...When did I say I care less about performance*?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Macs**!?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...In regards to cost, *$2,400* is the max I will spend for a laptop.


Actually if the things came with a 780m instead of a 750m it would have been my first suggestion. they really do have the best case quality and screens. They have much less depreciation than ohter laptops and they run windows just fine. Plus it's sometimes handy to have a non windows system available, and Apple has the most usable unix out there. They just can't bring themselves to put decent video cards in anything though, so as gaming gear they are out.


----------



## zalittle

Then you must weigh your options and decide what you want. I am not trying to say what you want or do not want; I was only being cheeky in my response with no offense intended. You can pick-up a Mac for 2400 you know or you can get an awesome Sager or even get into a clevo built Malibal. Good Luck. Peace!


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalittle*
> 
> Then you must weigh your options and decide what you want. I am not trying to say what you want or do not want; I was only being cheeky in my response with no offense intended. You can pick-up a Mac for 2400 you know or you can get an awesome Sager or even get into a clevo built Malibal. Good Luck. Peace!


I'll be buying a Sager which I had already had my mind made up since *post # 25*. BTW...Didn't upset me with your previous comment...I just don't care about Macs







...


----------

